# Sugar after workout ????



## keano (Feb 9, 2006)

Planning a big cut folks

Now im still going to have my good carbs in my postworkout meal, low GI.

But is there any room for sugar post workout with my PWO Protein shake ?

I currently have a full bag of Maltodextrin, any use PWO whilst cutting ?

Or is there even room to have a small bag of sugar sweets like 10 haribo at this moment in time ?

Or is sugar just a total NO,NO. Im not going keto, just a high Protein, low carb diet.

Thanks folks.


----------



## jamiedilk (Jul 6, 2010)

alot of big guys i know swear by a can of coke straight after the gym because of an insulin spike!!


----------



## Muscle (Oct 10, 2010)

I have read a lot of threads recently about people including sweets to their diet? I would of thought its a big no no.


----------



## keano (Feb 9, 2006)

Aye mate thats what im getting at, just not sure how it incomporates in to a cut. Or if its going to have very little effect at all and could actully be beneficial


----------



## jamiedilk (Jul 6, 2010)

have a can of coke on ur non cardio days after a workout see how u get on



keano said:


> Aye mate thats what im getting at, just not sure how it incomporates in to a cut. Or if its going to have very little effect at all and could actully be beneficial


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

I always have a handful of wine gums immediately after a session, then I nail my post workout shake.


----------



## keano (Feb 9, 2006)

Yeah mate but thats what Pepsi Max is for lol

If I could get away with it ild much rather have a small bag of sugary sweets. But if not the case I can go without, just trying to figure out this cutting game and if anyone else implements sugar in to there immediate PWO shake for an insulin spike.

So anyone got any comments on Maltodextrin PWO ?


----------



## keano (Feb 9, 2006)

Dux said:


> I always have a handful of wine gums immediately after a session, then I nail my post workout shake.


Is this whilst cutting mate ? and whats your knowledge and reasons for doing so ? Im asking becuause I dont know myself lol


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

I do it regardless of what I'm trying to do, it's supposed to cause the insulin spike which helps get the nutrients digested quicker and to the muscle (or something along them lines). There's studies that claim you don't need to do it, but I don't think it's doing me any harm.

A handful of them ain't gonna affect fat loss if you're eating them straight after a workout.


----------

